# Ultimate Terrain



## ultimateterrain (May 5, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/user/ultimateterrain?feature=mhee

Hello all, 
we are a new small company just started up because we love the hobbie and would like to contribute to the community, our store has a wide range of warhammer fantasy and 40k miniature's at a discount price.
we also make terrain to order and do custom jobs, we have decided to make 3 standard 6x4ft gaming tables with hills etc each month for a set price and every month we will have 1 special board that will have alot more detail and a lot more time spent on it as they will be our exclusive board's.
our site is not open as of yet because we still are putting up pic's of out products and i am going on short holiday but it will be open soon so to keep up to date just get us on youtube

To any one in the highlands we have opened up a store that you can come into our shop and pick from our wide range of minatures at discounted price compared to the other stores in INVERNESS so come on down and have a look

address 1-3 fraser street 
inverness iv1 1dw

any questions call
01463 221035

cheers The Ultimate Terrain guys


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The custom terrain jobs sound like a great idea. Best of luck guys!


----------



## ultimateterrain (May 5, 2012)

thanks man


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Been interested in getting a trench line board to lay over my existing table. Is that something you guys plan on doing?


----------



## ultimateterrain (May 5, 2012)

Taggerung said:


> Been interested in getting a trench line board to lay over my existing table. Is that something you guys plan on doing?


Sure, if you have an Idea about what you want then just email a rough idea of what you want to either [email protected] or [email protected]. Trenches are something we had in the pipeline and have had a few ideas about what to include but if you had any specific way you wanted it especially as it would be over your existing board then let us know and we'll give you a quote.

cheers =]


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

*subscribed*
Now I need to make a funny joke about 40k.
Just curious right now but would you be able to make a monastery world terrain?


----------



## ultimateterrain (May 5, 2012)

Necrosis said:


> *subscribed*
> Now I need to make a funny joke about 40k.
> Just curious right now but would you be able to make a monastery world terrain?


thanks for the sub and if you can email just a rough idea of what you want ill pick my brains and see what we can come up with. quick question is it an urban 40k board or fantasy?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

It would be for 40k.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Sent an email 

I couldn't for the life of me find this thread again for updates so thanks for the PM.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> *subscribed*
> Now I need to make a funny joke about 40k.
> Just curious right now but would you be able to make a monastery world terrain?


So... endless rows of fruit trees? :biggrin:


----------



## ultimateterrain (May 5, 2012)

JB Mallus said:


> So... endless rows of fruit trees? :biggrin:



not on a 40k board


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

ultimateterrain said:


> not on a 40k board


Endless rows of monuments? Hmm, a grid of evenly spaced monuments across an entire 4' x 6' board would be an different battle, depending on the spacing.


----------



## ultimateterrain (May 5, 2012)

We have a store open in INVERNESS area in the highlands now


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Any progress on trench boards? Would love a trench warfare battle between some Imperial Guard and Orks!


----------



## ultimateterrain (May 5, 2012)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Any progress on trench boards? Would love a trench warfare battle between some Imperial Guard and Orks!


im sure we messaged you and you did not want the board anymore, correct me if im mistaken.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

You sir have just gained another subscriber. Some good looking work there guys. I can't wait to see the website when it's up to see what you guys have to offer!


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

ultimateterrain said:


> im sure we messaged you and you did not want the board anymore, correct me if im mistaken.


Wasn't me! I just saw someone bring it up in a earlier post and thought it would be a good idea. I didn't realise you don't mass produce and so this wasn't a request!


----------



## ultimateterrain (May 5, 2012)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Wasn't me! I just saw someone bring it up in a earlier post and thought it would be a good idea. I didn't realise you don't mass produce and so this wasn't a request!


Thats no problem at all.


----------



## ultimateterrain (May 5, 2012)

whiplash308 said:


> You sir have just gained another subscriber. Some good looking work there guys. I can't wait to see the website when it's up to see what you guys have to offer!


thanks for the sub, we are just waiting on our world pay processor to finalise then we will open up.


----------

